# ft worth TX Military aircraft activities Fall 2018



## davechng (Oct 1, 2018)

here are some of the activities here in Ft worth in KNFW and KAFW in this fall!

We got some great activities with F35, lots of F16 and F18! we also got a lot of Superhornets visiting

SOme notable aircraft are AN-124 , T38 from NASA, F/A-18 E and F from VFA-122, VFA-113 VFA-94 and VFA-22

Click on this link for more photos!
http://airwingspotter.com/september-2018-in-jrb-and-alliance-airport/
Enjoy

DaveC


----------



## Click (Oct 1, 2018)

Great shots, Dave.


----------



## Ozarker (Oct 1, 2018)

Dave, which lens are you using? I think there is a big airshow coming to Ft. Worth too. I'm in Irving so I'm hoping to make it. Looks like you work on the base.


----------



## scottkinfw (Oct 2, 2018)

You bet!
Alliance Air Show OCT 13 weekend

http://www.allianceairshow.com/

Iive nearby. Anyone interested in going as a group?
Get photo passes?

I bring a tripod, 300 2.8 IS II, 70- 200 IS II, and for ground work 16- 35 or 24-70.

Scott


----------



## davechng (Oct 2, 2018)

CanonFanBoy said:


> Dave, which lens are you using? I think there is a big airshow coming to Ft. Worth too. I'm in Irving so I'm hoping to make it. Looks like you work on the base.


I use the CAnon 18-200mm for close work and tamron 150-600mm for the longer range! I do have a Canon 100-400mm 1st gen but it is not as sharp as my Tamron! and do not have the range

DaveC


----------

